# xxTJ



## Ahiko

I had help with the ENTJ guys with typing my boyfriend and he fit more as ESTJ, even though I could have sworn he was ENTJ.

He values tradition, even though he doesn't really have a clear explanation why. It just seems like the normal/right thing to do. [Which is different from you.]

There's also the scope of success that seem to differ between ENTJs and ESTJs. ENTJs seem to want to expand their successes as far as possible, whereas ESTJs seem to be more localized. Think of it as an ENTJ = corporate company, ESTJ = small business or local company.

My boyfriend identified more with the ESTJs because he preferred to be able to know everything that's going on underneath him and be able to monitor everything within his reach.

He also prefers using methods that have already been proven to be successful than going out of his way to try something new. My INTJ/ENTJ friends seem to have fun using their knowledge to make new solutions. My ESTJ boyfriend would rather use something that for sure works because he really dislikes being inefficient and would rather save time. It seems more practical to him that way. 

This is also very relevant to my boyfriend - quote from source: Articles - Effective way to spot an S or N



> *SJs will likely be taking care of someone or meeting some need.* They will do this in a structured way, even on their time off. They are the people at the meeting who come in and set up early, making sure everything runs smoothly. Things running smoothly is key here. They care about everything being done in a presentable, acceptable way with every issue and person being taken care of and all needs attended to. *Their world feels out of control when something is left undone, or someone is left unhelped.*


His logic and reasoning is like an xNTJ, but when it comes to these caring aspects, he can sometimes cross with my mom (ESFJ), where they both tend to do this but in a different way. When something isn't going right, he (ESTJ) would go out of his to finding a solution and fix it until things become normal again. My mom (ESFJ) would make sure things go her way that she knows is right, to make things right.

You can read the thread where he went from ESFJ/ENTJ to ESTJ. 

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/79486-entj-esfj.html


----------



## Owfin

Ahiko said:


> He values tradition, even though he doesn't really have a clear explanation why. It just seems like the normal/right thing to do. [Which is different from you.]


SJs do have reasons, but it's very hard to articulate it sometimes. We might say that we "just know it works" but there are reasons, but we have a hard time expressing it.


----------



## Ahiko

Owfin said:


> SJs do have reasons, but it's very hard to articulate it sometimes. We might say that we "just know it works" but there are reasons, but we have a hard time expressing it.


Makes sense! I think he just told me that cuz he didn't know how to explain it. XD


----------

